# "virus entschärfen" / cpu-auslastung von javaw.exe anzeigen



## pcProfie (22. Sep 2012)

moin
ich befinde mich in einem wettstreit mit einem (zwei) schulkollegen. sie haben einen "virus" programmiert (mit anfänger mitteln). es werden unendlich frames erzeugt und verschoben mit random zahlen usw. soll halt unmöglich machen den taskmanager zu öffnen und damit zu schließen (ich habs trotzdem geschafft XD). also ich programmiere schon 2 jahre länger als die andern und deshalb haben wir ne wette geschlossen dass ich ein programm schreibe das deren entschärft. ich habe zeit zum 21.10.. könnt ihr mir bitte dabei helfen? ich hab mir folgendes gedacht: ein programm das ausgeführt wird und kein fenster hat also im hintergrund läuft. dieses programm guckt alle 10 sek ob der prozess javaw.exe unter 20 % cpu auslastung nimmt oder unter 20.000k ram. wenn nicht schließt er javaw.exe. wie kann ich die auslastung auslesen? wie kann ich andere prozesse killen? mir ist klar das das programm geschlossen wird wenn javaw.exe auch weg ist. aber das egal. ist halt nur eine "anfängerwette".  falls das mit den prozessen nicht gehen sollte weiß jmd was ich sonst tun kann? [OT]und off topic: wie kann ich ein programm in die leiste tun wo antivirus, soundeinstellungen, internet status und co sind? also die bildchen neben der win uhr?[/OT] wäre toll wenn ihr mir dabei helfen würdet. UND GANZ WICHTIG: DAS IST JUST FOR FUN WIR WOLLEN DAMIT NICHTS ANSTELLEN XD! außerdem virus kann mans eig nicht nennen. und ja die sind kindisch aber was tut man nicht für die ehre: die sind die besten in unserer java ag (zweitbesten nach mir XD) jmd ideen?


----------



## gst (22. Sep 2012)

> jmd ideen?


Ja, irgendwann mal ein zweistelliges geistiges Alter erreichen.


----------



## Beni (22. Sep 2012)

Na wenns nur zum Spass ist, will ich dir mal nicht den Spass nehmen Code zu schreiben  Hier ein paar Tipps wie ich beginnen würde. All diese Dinge sollte man mit Google finden können.

1. Finde raus, wie du vom Command Prompt eine Liste aller laufenden Programme bekommst.
2. Finde raus, wie du vom Command Prompt aus Programme abschiesst. Unter Linux gibt es da Kommandos wie "kill", unter Windows gibt es sicherlich was ähnliches.
3. Finde raus, wie du aus einem Java Programm die Kommandokonsole aufrufst, kombiniere mit 1. und 2.

[Edit: ah, das Icon. Such mal nach "TrayIcon" in der API]


----------



## Marco01_809 (22. Sep 2012)

> dieses programm guckt alle 10 sek ob der prozess javaw.exe unter 20 % cpu auslastung nimmt oder unter 20.000k ram. wenn nicht schließt er javaw.exe.


Best AntiVirus ever!


----------



## pcProfie (22. Sep 2012)

@beni
DANKE als erstes mal I)
soll ich also mit java was in die konsole schreiben? mit welcher klasse mach  ich das?
ich finde nur
CommandInfo
CommandMap
CommandObject

und command prompt = konsole?


----------



## pcProfie (22. Sep 2012)

Marco01_809 hat gesagt.:


> Best AntiVirus ever!



antivirus in "" und es soll ja nur sein um dieses programm zu entschärfen

@beni
wird das "antivirus" bei der auslastung noch richtig laufen?


----------



## Fab1 (22. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

hab grade auch ein bisschen danach gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden ist halt kein reines Java sondern auch ein bisschen C dabei. Habe es selbst nicht getestet aber wird schon klappen. Hab grundsätzlich keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Blog.

Solltest du noch nie mit JNI gearbeitet haben, dann schau dir die Kommentare dazu an. Es gibt auch ein Einsteiger Tutorial dazu. 

Java Blog Buch : 19.06 Laufende Prozesse ermitteln/beenden


----------



## Beni (24. Sep 2012)

pcProfie hat gesagt.:


> @beni
> DANKE als erstes mal I)
> soll ich also mit java was in die konsole schreiben? mit welcher klasse mach  ich das?
> ich finde nur
> ...



Ja, Command Prompt = Konsole. Aber mit Command Prompt findet man bei google eher was. Z.B.: das hier

JNI ist natuerlich auch eine lustige Loesung


----------



## Manuhgi (22. Okt 2012)

Ich finde solche Wetten eigentlich immer toll- das ist einfach eine Challenge. Es mag zwar auch etwas infantil sein, aber meine Güte, auch so kann man sich kreativ ausleben und sich weiter entwickeln! Ich mache in meiner Freizeit zum Beispiel gerne bei Online Sportwetten bei mybet mit, weil es einfach Spaß macht. Das muss manchmal einfach sein.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Okt 2012)

Schreib doch ein Batch-Programm


			
				Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Finde raus, wie du vom Command Prompt aus Programme abschiesst. Unter Linux gibt es da Kommandos wie "kill", unter Windows gibt es sicherlich was ähnliches.


Bei Win heißt das taskkill
Lass einfach das batchprogramm laufen und schreib einen taskkill für javaw.exe.
Das eliminiert zwar alle offenen javaw.exe, aber für ein "Anfängerspiel" dürfte es reichen


----------

